# House rental Rhodes



## StuTucker (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, 

My wife and I plan to move to Rhodes for the summer season of 2013, we are currently looking for a small long term rent for a six month period from April onwards. I hear that it's best to find this sort of information once your out there? I thought It maybe a good idea to sign up to the expat forum and see if there is any English residents in Rhodes that could help us...? and give an idea of cost also?

Any help would be greatly Appreciated.

kind Regards 

Stu


----------



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

We would like to help but unfortunately keep getting our posts deleted by th mods for advertising so cant think of a way around it.

Good luck finding a different site that you may be able to find the info you need.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

theholdings said:


> We would like to help but unfortunately keep getting our posts deleted by th mods for advertising so cant think of a way around it.
> 
> Good luck finding a different site that you may be able to find the info you need.


this is a forum for giving advice - no-one will stop you doing that - this poster wants to know what sort of costs are involved renting on Rhodes - so if you can give him advice about that then please do so

however, as you are aware, advertising (which includes offering property to rent) in the discussion forums is against the rules, but as you have also been informed - you are welcome to advertise in Classifieds as a paid Premium Member, as other advertisers do


----------

